# Ox head



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi all, found this ax washed up with some drift wood last spring, I put a new handle on it and polished it up a bit and found some markings. Made in Germany, Ox head. There another mark that I can't read, anybody familer with this?


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice find. Outstanding quality from this company:

http://www.ochsenkopf.com/en/index.html


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the link, I had no idea they were still around. Looks like I have a good quality felling/limbing axe now. Anybody in North America sell this brand?


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes, our sponsor Baileys, as well as Highland Woodworking and Traditional Woodworker. I have the splitting maul. It is built like a German tank. Ochsenkopf makes all the Stihl splitting axes and mauls. Same product, just different paint.


----------



## ky044 (Mar 14, 2014)

Very nice axe like the shape of it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerjwitty (Mar 16, 2014)

I would love to have that! My father in law talked about those heads as long as I can remember.

selling?


----------



## dancan (Apr 5, 2014)

Plenty of retailers selling them in Canada , most industrial supply company that deals in forestry , Lee Valley etc .


----------

